# cameras?



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2011)

so to help kevin out with new threads I was needing some help on selecting a camera anyway, so here goes. I'm thinking of spending about 200-250 on a digital camera, mostly for use on our forum! Kinda stinks looking at all the cool things that others are doing and not being able to share some of my own experiances. I don't know a whole lot about the new wave digital cameras as I'm an old 35mm guy, guess I'm really dateing myself here. but from what I gather a good optical zoom lens and maybe macro are important? I would really appreciate any and all input on this as the time has come to purchase this much needed tool. brands, models, features, etc. I saw a nikon at target with a 21x zoom in that price range, and I think a cannon at sams club for about the same. I didn't get the models though because I haven't got real serious about this but I'm gonna ask santa. Please help me guys!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want heavy zoom, spend a bit extra on actual lenses that move, as opposed to electronically enhanced "zoom" that involves enlarging pixels.

Too much electronic zoom = fuzzy pictures. 

Same goes for macro features: Electronically enhanced macro features are fine for decent, basic pics, but if you're really looking for high-quality close-up detail, mechanical/true-optical (i.e. moving lenses and changing focal length/depth) are the way to go.

It's a bit more expensive, but worth it if you're serious about the high-end quality.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2011)

yes I have heard that about lenses, that's why I stated optical zoom not digital zoom, maybe I didn't say that right? I have a video camera that when you surpass the optical capacity and get into the digital zoom the picture does degrade. I am not concerned with digital zoom. do you think that's possible in the price range I'm trying to stay in?


----------



## phinds (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't help you out in that price range but I can tell you for sure that if you want to do good solid wood ID pics, you HAVE to have the kind of super-macro capability that allows me to get the pics I get of end grain closeups. Mine is an old model Cannon, the PowerShot S3. The current model, the SX40 is the same but with way more pixels and way more optical zoom. I highly recommend it but it's outside your price range.

New, the old one still costs about as much as the new one so unless you could find a refurbished S3, you won't be able to get it inside your price range.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2011)

What kinda price are you talkin? I have a friend that bought a fuji s2000 with macro in that price range, Is super macro something different?


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a Canon Powershot SD780IS and it is 12.1mp and takes awesome shots. It also takes great close up with an amazing macro capability. They are available for the price range that you are talking about 200-250. Canon Powershot
This is on amazon, but I have seent them for around $200 on sale.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks kenbo! I'll write that model down and check the prices in my area.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2011)

So I have been doing a little more research and have decided to spend a little more on a camera. I still do not want to go with a dslr as some of the lenses can cost more than the camera, but stay with something with a fixed lens. I have been looking at some of the super zooms out there and have found prices to be had in the 3-350 ish range. by raising the price range I wanted to stay in it has opened up a whole lot of posibilitys. I'm still looking at fuji's and nikons as I'm told that nikons produce good still pictures. going to look at canons a little more. I have time as I'm not going to do anything till after the holidays.


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2011)

I still recommend the Cannon PowerShot S3 (or its replacement, which is about the same price) but if you go with something else, I'll be very interested in seeing how it works out.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't find the s3, maybe it's been replaced with the sx30is or sx40? These 2 cameras and the fuji s4000 are considerations.


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2011)

The sx40 is the upgrade of the S3. I saw a few S3's for sale when I was poking around a month or two ago. Possibly they're gone now, but more importantly I seem to recall that they were not significantly lower than the sx40, so that's what I'd recommend. I REALLY want to buy one of those for myself but can't justify it ... it's just an itch.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2011)

phinds said:


> sx40, I REALLY want to buy one of those for myself but can't justify it ...



I'm considering this purchase like any tool and I want to get a good one and not wish for something more after the purchase. I appreciate your input and experiance. Kinda looking for a do all camera but I know that there are always compromises. Video is not so important to me but picture quality is, but the better cameras seem to come with video anyway. It's kinda hard to get the most bang for my buck and not compromise on quality, choosing a camera is much harder than choosing a tool!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2011)

done a little more research and I am thinking fuji hs20exr, can be had for about $320 through amazon.


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> done a little more research and I am thinking fuji hs20exr, can be had for about $320 through amazon.



Looked at the specs and this does look like an excellent choice, quite possibly even better than the Cannon I recommended. I'll be very interested to hear what you think if you get one. Keep us posted.

Paul


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for your input Paul, your advice has been most helpfull This camera has video capabilities but its the photo specs that sold me, and the comparison reviews. It definately seems to be the most bang for the buck, high power zoom, super macro, good f stop, etc. And just takes regular old AA batteries, and many other user friendly features. P.S. just got my wife a little cannon A3300IS and for it's size it's takeing really good pictures, she wanted something small that would fit in her purse. Researching a camera for myself educated me a little for when I was shopping for her camera


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks for your input Paul, your advice has been most helpfull This camera has video capabilities but its the photo specs that sold me, and the comparison reviews. It definately seems to be the most bang for the buck, high power zoom, super macro, good f stop, etc. And just takes regular old AA batteries, and many other user friendly features. P.S. just got my wife a little cannon A3300IS and for it's size it's takeing really good pictures, she wanted something small that would fit in her purse. Researching a camera for myself educated me a little for when I was shopping for her camera



Yeah, I should have mentioned, one of the things that really jumped out at me was the AA batteries. I've been using recharageables with GREAT success for years and I remember with great loathing a Cannon I had many years ago that had a proprietary battery pack. The Cannon sx40 has a proprietary pack and I consider that a major drawback.

Guess I may have to change my own wish list from an sx40 to this one


----------



## phinds (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just taking another look, checking out the features on the hs20exr and one thing really jumped out at me ... I can't tell what the flexibility of the monitor is.

One of the things that just tickles me pink about the Cannon, and that is actually quite useful in various situations I have been in, is that the monitor simply could not be more versatile.

You can put the camera between your knees standing up and point it straight ahead level with the ground and you can point the monitor directly into your eyes.

You can put the camera directly over your head and point it straight ahead level with the ground and you can point the monitor directly into your eyes.

You can turn the monitor all the way around and point both it AND the camera at yourself

You can face north, point the camera east OR west and point the monitor straight into your eyes.

And everything in between. It rotates 180 degrees horizontally and rotates 360 degrees around that, 

As I said, you literally cannot have a more flexible monitor and I would now find it very annoying to have to live without that.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2011)

I believe it is very flexible and sturdily built, Is it as versatile as the cannon? dunno? A few of the reviews gave the monitor praise, and it has a viewfinder for those really bright days.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2011)

Paul, ordered the fuji HS20EXR from amazon today, got it for $307 and I also ordered a 32mb memory card to go with it. Should get it by the 5th maybe, shipping time was between the 5th and 10th, we'll see. I have waited this long for a camera so a few days won't matter for this price I was also going to get a topload case so the camera doesn't fall out when you open it, but couldn't really decide on one, maybe a case logic for the price, gotta stretch those tool dollars ya know! I want to keep the case size small, I had a large case for a 35mm camera and I hated it I thought that the fuji offered a lot for $307, and it got good reviews. I was only going to spend 2-250 for a camera, so for about 50 bucks more I think I got much more. Now I just gotta learn how to use it, download into my computer, and learn how to post pics here! and then there is photo shop


----------



## phinds (Dec 29, 2011)

Excellent. Looks like a great camera for a really good price. I agree w/ you about big camera cases ... a real pain. I'll really be interested to see how it works out. I'm particuarly interested in the display versatility since if it has what I want on that I may change my wish list from the Cannon to this one.

If you'd like some advice on how to take pics of wood, especially end grain pics, email me at [email protected] I've told Kevin that I'd think about doing a write-up along those lines anyway, so this could jump-start me on that.

Paul


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2011)

phinds said:


> If you'd like some advice on how to take pics of wood, especially end grain pics
> 
> Paul


oh I'm way ahead of you, I fully intended to pick your brain
I'll let you know about the display when I get it and get a chance to play with it a little


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2012)

Paul, I got the camera today! I,m so excited, It's a little smaller than I thought it was going to be but that's a bonus. going to try and get some time to read the manual and play with it a little this weekend. I have needed a camera for years! now I can join the rest of you guys in the photo club! I got lots of stuff to show you all.


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Paul, I got the camera today! I,m so excited, It's a little smaller than I thought it was going to be but that's a bonus. going to try and get some time to read the manual and play with it a little this weekend. I have needed a camera for years! now I can join the rest of you guys in the photo club! I got lots of stuff to show you all.



Outstanding. The Cannon is pretty clunky --- I don't mind at all but my son kids me about being old-fashioned 'cause it's so big.

Don't forget to let me know how flexible the monitor is or isn't.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 5, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Paul, I got the camera today! I,m so excited, It's a little smaller than I thought it was going to be but that's a bonus. going to try and get some time to read the manual and play with it a little this weekend. I have needed a camera for years! now I can join the rest of you guys in the photo club! I got lots of stuff to show you all.



That's great!! Congratulations on the new camera. Looking forward to seeing your pictures and your work. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2012)

phinds said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to let me know how flexible the monitor is or isn't.
> ...


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 5, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2012)

Paul, The lcd screen tilts up and down so you could view it from above or below the camera, screen is crystal clear. I took 2 pictures to practice downloading, first thing I have to figure out is how to downsize the file. Right now the file size is 2.3mb as saved to my photos in my computer, way to big to post here right?


----------



## phinds (Jan 7, 2012)

Major bummer. I was really hoping that the LCD had full flexibility.

What operating system do you use? What graphics tools do you have available? If you use Windows 7, you may have a tool you don't even know is there.

It would probably be a LOT faster if we did this by phone. Want to do something tomorrow afternoon?

EDIT: Hm ... I think I may be misunderstanding about the LCD. Does it face outward or inward when closed?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2012)

The lcd faces outward when closed so it is still viewable. I can set it on the floor, flip the screen up and see it, hold it over my head, flip the screen down and see it. and it has a viewfinder. test photos are very good even at full zoom handheld. My operateing system is windows vista. I figured out how to crop a photo but for the life of me I cant figure out how to downsize the file. Excuse my ignorance this is all new to me, But man is this camera cool! I don,t know if my system has editing capabilities, I'm going to check with a friend that set this computer up for me and see what he says. But check your pm anyway, I'm supposed to meet with slicksqueegee tomorrow and he might have some insight also, he's pretty sharp with this techno stuff.


----------

